# Some wildlife from out west



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

I haven't posted anything in a while so I thought I'd offer these shots. All taken in Calif.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

These look great! I really like the 1st pic. Owls are cool.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Like the snake. I'll be moving out west in few months myself, just not that far west...


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumbs up, Chubri!


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Beautiful shots. The "eyes" have it !!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Love the Eurasian Widgeon.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Outstanding, love em all!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

beautiful shots! thanks for sharing!


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## goldspoon (Jan 11, 2005)

Great pics. What equipment were you using ?


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

WOW Great pics!! thanks for posting them


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

nice


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Ill have to go with the rest, the Owl......Good Job!!!!


----------

